

"HTML" the Song (by The Hot Toddies) - alanthonyc
http://www.thesixtyone.com/thehottoddies/#/s/rzsHejpkw9q/

======
treyp
lyrics: <http://lyrics.wikia.com/The_Hot_Toddies:HTML>

------
Raphael
Disappointing, the lyrics do not pertain to HTML syntax.

------
whatwhatwhat
seattle is better

~~~
WALoeIII
+1

98102 ftw.

